# Columnas de cientos de dolares...



## juanma (Dic 13, 2007)

Como estan? Veo por internet columnas o parlantes (JBL o PolkAudio) y estan increibles, pero mi pregunta es: realmente se justifica gastar miles de dolares en eso?

Por ejemplo:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-31899976-columnas-polk-rti12-tope-de-linea-nuevas-gtia-ofic-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-31730677-jbl-columnas-par-stadium-linea-venue-entrega-inmediata-_JM_

hay muchisimas...

Saludos y espero opiniones...


----------



## ciri (Dic 13, 2007)

Y, eso es muy relativo!..

Todo depende...

Si están puestas a la venta es porque alguien las fabrica, y las fabrica porque alguien las compra..

Para ese alguien seguro se justifica..


Para mi y la utilización que les pudiera dar.. NO..

Pero si tuviera lugar y plata, las compro, deben sonar muy bien...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

El dia que escuches unos parlantes de alta calidad, te daras cuenta de por que valen lo que valen.

Esos no son ni los mas caros ni tampoco los mejores.


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 13, 2007)

Fogonazo, a tu criterio, cuales son los mejores hoy en dia? No conozco mucho sobre lo que se dice 'alta calidad' HIGH END, etc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

Como dijo Confucio: "Depende"

A mi gusto
http://www.tannoy-speakers.com/


Hay varias marcas mas de mis amores, pero ahora no recuerdo ninguna!


Me acorde
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/page.asp?id=185
http://www.phasetech.com/product-downloads.html
http://www.infinitysystems.com/home/products/category2.aspx?Language=ENG&Region=EUROPE&Country=ES


Me acorde otra pero no encuentro la pag.
Brel & Hoven o Bruel & Hofen 

Esto es excelente (Auriculares)
http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/icm.nsf/root/products_headphones_high-end


----------



## Dano (Dic 13, 2007)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Como estan? Veo por internet columnas o parlantes (JBL o PolkAudio) y estan increibles, pero mi pregunta es: realmente se justifica gastar miles de dolares en eso?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-31899976-columnas-polk-rti12-tope-de-linea-nuevas-gtia-ofic-_JM_
> ...



Creo que todo depende de cuan buen esté tu oido y de el entusiasmo que tengas por el Hi-End.

Si tuviera dinero de sobra me las compraría, me gusta mucho el HI-End.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 13, 2007)

Me quede impresionado por los links que mandaste Fogonazo. Decia yo que no debias tener mal gusto.

Realmente estan muy buenos esos equipos, esteticamente atractivos y no me imagino como deben sonar! Y pensar que me gustaba lo JBL.

Hace tiempo andaba de curioso por la red y me encontre una pagina donde hacen parlantes High end de manera artesanal. No tengo la pagina pero si algunas fotos. La pagina era algo de TOTTEM.  

tu que opinas?

Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Dic 13, 2007)

Bueno, algunas cosas se justifican. Hay muchas marcas buenas y ahora bien si te parece un poco costoso esas cornetas, que me dices de estas que adjunto. cuestas 31.990 dolares el par.

Yo tengo unas mcintosh XR7, ya no salen pero tienen un costo que no todos lo pagarian, pero la calidad se siente....


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 13, 2007)

Cuantas bocinas! por cierto Daniel, a que le llamas cornetas? a los bafles (cajas,recintos,etc)? Yo mas bien conocia las que tocan en el ejército.


----------



## Danielv (Dic 14, 2007)

jejeje epa pablo que tal, bueno si en este caso refiriendome a la caja completa , si esas que tocan en el ejercito son muy buenas jejejeje, saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 19, 2007)

jaja gracias por contestar Daniel! Esque no conocía a nadie que les dijera así. Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Dic 19, 2007)

Si es que algunas veces hay que decirlo de otras formas porque hay quienes se acostumbran a nombres asi, te juro que la primera vez que dije "estoy construyendo una caja acustica" eso fue fatal para quienes se los dije... jamas pensaron que era un cajon.

Despues les dire que pienso construir una columna, seguro que pensaran que voy a levantar un techo o una platabanda jajaja...


----------



## juanma (Dic 28, 2007)

Danielv dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, algunas cosas se justifican. Hay muchas marcas buenas y ahora bien si te parece un poco costoso esas cornetas, que me dices de estas que adjunto. cuestas 31.990 dolares el par.
> 
> Yo tengo unas mcintosh XR7, ya no salen pero tienen un costo que no todos lo pagarian, pero la calidad se siente....



Es increible ese par de parlantes, pero tiene sentido tener taaanto tweeter? me imagino que deben estar todos en paralelo, asi que cero experiencia surround... Ademas nunca lo pondria al maximo, te debe explotar los timpanos!

No tuve la oportunidad de escuchar nada en parlantes Hi End (lo que daria por escuchar al gran John Willliams....), ademas no se que tanta diferencia se nota si estas escuchando en MP3 a 320K, lei que perdes definicion en los agudos....

Pero no dudaria en comprarme un par, siempre y cuando disponga del dinero...

Les dejo un par de otra imagenes Hi End.
Saludos


----------

